# mossberg new haven 600



## redtailmatt (Jun 29, 2006)

Just wanted to see if anyone knew anything about this model? My son was given this gun so I started looking for a slug barrel and cant find anything about it.... Was wondering if the mod #500 barrels would fit. Any help would be apreciated.


----------

